# Martin Luther King, Jr. Holiday January 15, 2022



## Ruthanne (Jan 13, 2022)

Martin Luther King is one of my favorite heroes of history!  He stood for what he believed in proudly and nonviolently--Equality and Human Rights!  I so admire him!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 13, 2022)

_“In the end, we will remember not the words of our enemies, but the silence of our friends.”_ - Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 13, 2022)

50 Quotes by Martin Luther King, Jr. 

Martin Luther King, Jr. Day is a national holiday that celebrates the life and legacy of a man who brought hope and healing to America through greater equality for all people, regardless of race.

Today, we celebrate the timeless virtues he taught by looking to his ground-breaking words that are just as relevant today as they were over 50 years ago.

As a man who stood by truth, justice, compassion, and courage, his character and leadership inspire our daily lives. On this holiday, read through 50 inspirational quotes that will encourage your child to seek greatness and promote standing up for equality.


_“If you can’t fly, run; if you can’t run, walk; if you can’t walk, crawl; but by all means keep moving.”_

― *Martin Luther King Jr.*

_“Everybody can be great because everybody can serve. You don’t have to have a college degree to serve. You don’t have to make your subject and your verb agree to serve. You only need a heart full of grace, a soul generated by love.”_

― *Martin Luther King Jr.*

_“But I know, somehow, that only when it is dark enough can you see the stars.”_

― *Martin Luther King Jr.*

_“Those who are not looking for happiness are the most likely to find it, because those who are searching forget that the surest way to be happy is to seek happiness for others.”_

     ― *Martin Luther King Jr.*

_“Darkness cannot drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate: only love can do that.”_

― *Martin Luther King Jr.*

_We must accept finite disappointment, but never lose infinite hope.”_

― *Martin Luther King Jr.*

_“I have a dream that my four little children will one day live in a nation where they will not be judged by the color of their skin but by the content of their character.”_

― *Martin Luther King Jr.*


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 15, 2022)

Biography at Biography.com


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 15, 2022)

Today is Martin Luther King, Jr.'s birthday and Monday his holiday.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 15, 2022)

Definitely a great man who spoke up, believed, and lived his dream.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2022)

In Memory and Respect of Dr. Martin Luther King Jr.  Rest in peace Martin, that you for all you have done.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## JimBob1952 (Jan 17, 2022)

You have all posted good stuff.  I salute the man and his legacy.  Every year my church has an MLK event to commemorate him, which includes a powerful reading of the "I have a dream" speech by a local attorney. Very stirring.


----------



## Alizerine (Jan 17, 2022)

Some of his lesser known speeches or letters are just as inspirational.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 17, 2022)




----------

